# Betta at Petsmart... that I WANT



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm trying to convince my husband to let me set up the 3gal as a male tank and bring home this little fellow. He's a dragonscale and is light minty green with orange fins and black edges. Sorry that the pic is so bad, but I think you guys would be able to appreciate him even from this pic. LOL.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh wow! You better get him before I do XD


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate the feeling of leaving behind a betta... hes a beaut


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Go back and get him. He's a handsome purrdy Mg and I want him to be in a home where he's loved and I can see more pics


----------



## DovaBetta (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a good one to me! I was surprised to find out later that people seem to find bad choices in bettas at chain petstores. I actually saw quite a few beauties when I was picking mine!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Uhg I saw this beautiful black doubletail at petco. He was absolutely gorgeous but I didn't have room for him so I didn't get him and now he's gone. 

Go get him before someone else does or he dies ;-;


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not bad choices a lot of people really like the reds and blues!! My first betta with my bf was a royal blue VT. Matt picked him out but there was others I would hve chosen over him- I'm really glad I didn't though!! Laki was the best fish and will be forever in my heart .


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had one bad Petsmart betta.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd go grab him too, the way he's acting in the picture, it looks like he wants to go home with you. I have never seen a plakat, other then the kings/giants, in our Petsmart or Petco.

If you don't get him he may end up going home with someone who won't take good care of him.... I can't really talk though I have 8 of the little guys and swore off any more as pet only fish. 

Maybe explain to your husband how much you want to get him, and seeing as how he won't need to take care of him, and you already have the tank and supplies there is no reason not to pick him up?


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> I'd go grab him too, the way he's acting in the picture, it looks like he wants to go home with you. I have never seen a plakat, other then the kings/giants, in our Petsmart or Petco.
> 
> If you don't get him he may end up going home with someone who won't take good care of him.... I can't really talk though I have 8 of the little guys and swore off any more as pet only fish.
> 
> Maybe explain to your husband how much you want to get him, and seeing as how he won't need to take care of him, and you already have the tank and supplies there is no reason not to pick him up?


I like the way you think. LOL> I'd really like to, and honestly, if the big 10 gal were done cycling and the girls moved from separate bowls into the thing, I think I could convince him. He's panicking because I have 4 bowls and a divided 2 gal running right now while I wait for the cycling to be done. Sigh. I may try to talk him into the male anyways. 

If I could have put together a dream male, it would have been dragon, plackat, and have orange and blue together. I'm thinking this one was meant to be mine...


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

It won't be long for the 10 gallon to cycle, then you won't have tanks all over the place and the husband can stop panicking.  I still say if the betta made that much of an impression on you you SHOULD get him. He is beautiful, and that face on him is adorable... I am guessing no word is no betta but I have to ask, did you convince the husband to let you have the other tank running knitterly?


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

our petco dosnt even sell fish ):


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't convinced him yet, but yesterday we "Had" to spend an hour at Petsmart because our car was getting new tires and it was the only place to entertain the kids nearby. I got him to admit that he understands why one would want a separate male tank. He fell in love with a blue and green double tail halfmoon.... or was it a double double ray CT? I can't remember, but he was swooning over the fish. It was so cute. As soon as the tank cycles, I'll bring it up again. LOL. 

It feels like I've been waiting FOREVER... because we didn't have a heater for the first 10 days. DH seemed to think we didn't need one, so I bought one on the sly. Now we've waited another 10 days... waiting waiting, just keep waiting...

I do still want that guy, though. SIgh.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> I haven't convinced him yet, but yesterday we "Had" to spend an hour at Petsmart because our car was getting new tires and it was the only place to entertain the kids nearby. I got him to admit that he understands why one would want a separate male tank. He fell in love with a blue and green double tail halfmoon.... or was it a double double ray CT? I can't remember, but he was swooning over the fish. It was so cute. As soon as the tank cycles, I'll bring it up again. LOL.
> 
> It feels like I've been waiting FOREVER... because we didn't have a heater for the first 10 days. DH seemed to think we didn't need one, so I bought one on the sly. Now we've waited another 10 days... waiting waiting, just keep waiting...
> 
> I do still want that guy, though. SIgh.


Aww  You should see how hard it is for me to look at the males! I'm only allowed to have 1 tank(due to the fact that in my room there is only 1 surface that has a plug and can hold a tank.) And it is a 10 gallon, soon-to-be sorority. No males here  And, although I LOVE female bettas, pretty males are VERY easy to find. I saw a delta tail the other day at petco, he was orange and white :shock:


----------



## princessgata (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to sneak my new betta in my husband doesn't notice for least a month just snuck in my new crown tail female she so cute and new male .I'm up to eight betta he only knows about 4


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

princessgata said:


> I have to sneak my new betta in my husband doesn't notice for least a month just snuck in my new crown tail female she so cute and new male .I'm up to eight betta he only knows about 4


Lol that's so gonna be me one day!


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL. Good news on MY male dreams, at least...

Last night at dinner, my husband casually says, 'You know, once the girls are all in the sorority, I can totally see wanting to put a male in a bowl in our bedroom." I said, "Or put him in the 3gal tank in the girls' bathroom with and LED light." He says, "No, in our room." 

ROFLMAO. 

He's been bitten by the betta bug and wants one of his own.

Of course, I'll have to do all the cleaning, and he's going to want a double tail or a CT and not my beautiful Plakat boy, but hey, we're on our way!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> LOL. Good news on MY male dreams, at least...
> 
> Last night at dinner, my husband casually says, 'You know, once the girls are all in the sorority, I can totally see wanting to put a male in a bowl in our bedroom." I said, "Or put him in the 3gal tank in the girls' bathroom with and LED light." He says, "No, in our room."
> 
> ...


Aww! I bet if he picks out the Betta and everything for the tank, the Betta bug will bite him harder and ... He will let you have as many as you can care for


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, I will tell you, I am bitten and bad, I had one, and now I have a rescue..and I am so ready to get another one, I have been looking at some DT's (double) and CT's at Petco, and since where my rescue is a VT and my first fishy is a HM..well now I need a CT..yes, It will happen ..

I had to leave so many behind, and want to go back and dream again..of having my own picked out..my first one, in my Avi my daughter picked out..no say in that..and my 2nd a rescue..no say in that other than I want to do it..he looked soo bad..now he's doing quite well..and to see those CT's looking at me, and one of them was flaring up a storm when I put him down..I started looking at the DT's and kings..uggh such a hard choice..need more tanks..


----------

